# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Lair of Tohmet, the Lich Queen

## Azélor

I intend to try to finish this project before the end of the year.
This was the February challenge that I never completed.
The summary of the challenge from the original thread:


For this edition of the challenge, I'm teaming up with Greason Wolfe. 
His idea seems a bit daunting to me but I will do my best not to disappoint.

*The challenge:*
*Lair of Tohmet, the Lich Queen (Dungeon)*


In life, Tohmet was a Priestess of Death. In Undeath, she has become a Queen of Liches with the goal of becoming a Goddess. 
Shes had 1700 years to work towards her goal and created an underground  temple-like complex that includes a number of winding passages and  chambers populated by various Undead.

*Requirements (Mandatory)*


15 to 25 chambers connected by twisting passages in an maze-like fashion. 
They should be spread across at least 2 levels, but these levels do NOT have to be directly above or below each other.Main  Temple/Worship chamber. No specific shape or location requirements, but  should have a sacrificial altar that vaguely resembles the shape of a 7  pointed star. 
This shape can be stretched to suit your creative tastes.A  private chamber/library for Tohmet. May be connected (secretly or not  so secretly) to the main temple and/or secondary temple. This chamber is  guarded by a Mummy.Some walls of the chambers and passages should show signs of having been worked by hand. 

*
Requirements (Optional)*


A secondary Temple connected by a secret passage to the main temple. Does not have any shape or altar requirements.Indicate areas where large numbers of Undead might be encountered.Traps and concealed/secret areas at your discretion. 


Style/Perspective - Whatever you are comfortable with
Dungeon Dressing - Your discretion
Coloring - Your Discretion
Additional Lore - Your Discretion



*Ideas, references*


Egyptian temple undergroundHieroglyphLuxurious but old (1700 years), washed out colors, madnessAncient Egypt with fantasy/sci-fi influences (Vodyani from Endless space) Golden light veins*Osiris*  god of death and resurrection who rules the underworld and enlivens vegetation, the sun god, and deceased souls*Anubis**/Anput*  The god/goddess of embalming and protector of the deadProbably done in an isometric perspective 



Plan of the temple



Latest version of the map.

----------


## DrWho42

i love the twisting passages. i enjoy what you have so far!

----------


## Greason Wolfe

Cool!!! I really liked where you were going with this back during the challenge, and definitely looking forward to where you will go with this now. I should try to go back and finish my map of your challenge. Maybe when I get out of these 65+ hour weeks, I'll give it a shot.

----------


## Azélor

Got some progress done today.
Isometric is hard.

----------


## Azélor

Here's another update.

----------


## Larb

I agree Isometric is a huge pain but it's coming along nicely.

----------


## Azélor

Thanks Larb!



I still have to add some colours and many elements are missing. What should I put on the tables and furniture for example.
What to put in Tohmet chamber?

----------


## Hermit

I hope this is still in the works, it is awesome.  Also, I am terrified of isometric but you are crushing it.

For the tables, you already have some papyrus/scrolls so I was thinking possibly an embalming chamber with tools for the embalmers and canopic jars for the various organs to go into when they are placed in the chamber/sarcophagus with the deceased (see these if you want a reference for the process of embalming and for the jars: https://science.howstuffworks.com/mummy2.htm  --  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canopi...74_-_Group.jpg) 

In the Tohmet chamber, since she was a priestess of death and is now a lich, did she get this power from Anput/Anubis? If so, while it is not super common, you could have a statue of a feminine figure with a jackal head. Also, was she ever embalmed like a mummy or did she just become a lich? If she was embalmed, I would assume her sarcophagus is around somewhere.

And not to give you too much to look at, but I used this wiki for a project I did on Egyptian wood inlay and reliefs, there are a bunch of examples of furniture: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/C..._Museum_of_Art

----------


## Azélor

Thanks, the finished version can be found here : https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=45529

----------


## Hermit

Ah, I should have checked your finished maps. My bad. It looks amazing!!!

----------


## Infinimine

ah more three dimensional map on for this villian. I do like the cross section view of the traps

----------

